# 3d FET & lost half its cells?



## Sienna77 (Jan 6, 2011)

This is my 7th transfer (5 fresh) since my DD. They froze my embryo on dat 3 as it was poor quality. They defrosted it oh Sarurday & it's lost half its cells and is only 4 cells. 
I just can't believe it has any hope of working? Any success stories with this?


----------

